
Apple’s dual camera phone will change photography as we know it - shutterstock
https://medium.com/@jonoringer/apples-dual-camera-phone-will-change-photography-as-we-know-it-and-here-s-why-4bb48e4dea07#.lkjnmns5p
======
PaulHoule
I think fake bokeh is meh. It's right up there with the "Ken Burns effect".

Cell phone cameras aren't bad, given what they are, but the one lens I have
for my DSLR is this one:

[https://www.amazon.com/Canon-28mm-Wide-Angle-
Cameras/dp/B000...](https://www.amazon.com/Canon-28mm-Wide-Angle-
Cameras/dp/B00009R6WU)

precisely because it opens very wide which means you don't just get bokeh but
you also capture a lot of light which helps with low light, high speeds, etc.
There is a physical limit to what you can achieve with a little tiny lens.

------
JorgeGT
> the main difference between a camera with a proper lens and the tiny flat
> ones that you would find in any smartphone is a feature of a photo called
> depth of field.

This is highly reductionist and thus, misleading. Optical design of
photography lenses is a very complex field whose main purpose is not "giving
photos a DoF effect", but to provide control on aperture and focal length and
boost the received light while keeping chromatic and geometrical aberrations
to a minimum. The Wikipedia article on lens evolution is very interesting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_photographic_lens_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_photographic_lens_design)

------
greg7mdp
Because the two cameras have different focal length (28mm and 56mm), the main
advantage will be to provide a limited optical zoom, and maybe some kind of
subject isolation if the subject is in the center of the field.

The phone cameras have already changed photography as we know it by displacing
consumer cameras - as evidenced by the dramatic drop in sales for camera
manufacturers in the last five years.

However, DSLRs and enthusiast mirrorless cameras are doing fine, and this new
iphone is no more threat than the previous one.

~~~
coldtea
Mirroless cameras have progressed far from "enthusiast" at this point.

------
ctdonath
The huge point missed is the depth-mapping capability. While perhaps primitive
compared to what we'll see later, it brings to a major device (sorry, Amazon
Fire Phone and your four cameras) ability to start processing photos as 3D
data. Imagine "live photos" which not only move, but adjust perceived/rendered
angles to match the viewer's eye positions. Subtle, minimal, but likely very
effective.

------
ralusek
[http://i.imgur.com/X3uDWSZ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/X3uDWSZ.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/CnbNPWW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/CnbNPWW.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/Pj0cilp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Pj0cilp.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/eifHQp5.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/eifHQp5.jpg)

All from Galaxy Note 5. May Apple please grace us with its game changing Depth
of Field. No other players in the game. Photography will never be the same.

------
takk309
Correct me if I am wrong but how is this different than the dual camera on my
HTC M8? Is this revolutionary because it is Apple?

~~~
terms
The article admits this (and is a 'top highlight').

>This isn’t the first time a camera manufacturer has put a dual camera system
into a camera phone — but with Apple’s software app ecosystem behind it, I
believe we will change photography forever starting September 7th.

Seems as though the author is saying that because Apple is doing it, that this
will now become the norm. If true, I hate that this is true and Apple gets the
credit.

~~~
astrodust
HTC puts a dual camera system in their phone and nobody uses it because it's a
tiny subset of all Android phones. That's a lot of engineering effort for a
consumer base that is largely oblivious to that feature.

Apple puts a dual camera system in their phone and everyone uses it because
they know it'll be a popular product. People who appreciate photography will
buy that phone specifically for the dual camera system. It's a positive
reinforcement loop here.

If HTC had their own software ecosystem and they managed it as well as Apple
does then you'd see the same thing, but that's not the case. They're just
another Android phone in a market crowded with phones of all sorts. Their dual
camera feature looks like a gimmick and for the most part is.

------
imjk
Meh, that was an overly dramatic way of saying the new iPhone will have more
depth of field.

~~~
coldtea
Actually it will have less.

